# Dunkirk overnight stop



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi folks,

We will arrive from uk around 9pm, can we just park up on the docks or has anyone any other suggestions.

thanks in advance

bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bill

We drove just a little way along the coast to Bray-Dunes, where there is a massive car park in the centre.

I'm not particularly paranoid, but there were rumours about thefts at Dunkirk and it took only a few minutes to drive a little further away from an obvious resting place for the low-life to target.

The beach walk and promenade at Bray-Dunes is quite nice too, and there's a good supermarket just a two minute stroll behind the car park, and plenty of cheap eating places if you want the easy option for supper (they will probably still be open when you arrive??).

Hope this helps.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

billplant said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We will arrive from uk around 9pm, can we just park up on the docks or has anyone any other suggestions.
> 
> ...


This post should help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-6644-overnight.html+dunkirque


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*dunkirk*

Hi

we found a large hardstanding parking area near the town centre.

See pic attached.

Cant remember where it is as it was our first trip but some others might.

Phill


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phill. Thats Malo les Bains, we have stayed there many times, Its quiet so we have at times nipped in for a couple of hours kip before travelling on.
I am sure its in the database.
Cheers Sid


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hi Phill. Thats Malo les Bains, we have stayed there many times, Its quiet so we have at times nipped in for a couple of hours kip before travelling on.
> I am sure its in the database.
> Cheers Sid


thanks sid
Now i know what to put in the sat nav.

There were a few romanies on there but they didnt look like the sort that have washing and rubbsih all over the place. Keptthem selves to themselves.
phill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Evening gents;

The Malo Les Bains aire is in the database as Sid says and complete with co-ords as it can be a bit awkward to find.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=589

If that one doesn't suit then I do believe Sid knowa of another option at the other end of the road....are you there Sid? :wink:

pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No idea if it's any good, but  >>here's<<  another one to consider.

Cheers


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. yes there is another carpark at the other end of the Prom, Just before you get to Camping Le Licorne? not a very good site, very open, we had a night there ( the campsite) but there was a lot of English yobs running round creating mayhem all with a bottle of vodka
I will see i I canfind the co-ords but TomTom wiped it clean when it went in for repair and backup didn't work very well.
Cheers Sid


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

We always sleepover in the Norfolk line car park along with umpteen others.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We stayed on the site in the pic. during July '06. It's off 'Digue des Allies'. We were talking to a 'local' from Belgium, it's very popular with them during the weekends, who told us that for a number of years it has been rumoured that it going to be developed as an extension to the promenade. So some time in the future this beautiful spot overlooking the evacuation beaches will be no longer available.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean-Luc. We have heard the same rumour. I agree about the Belgians, we stayed one night not knowing it was a bank Holiday in Belgium,I counted 71 vans on the car park mostly "B"
Cheers Sid


----------



## curly4393 (Feb 17, 2006)

*dunkirk overnighting*

Tap Petti Fort Phillipe into your sat nav, lovely place to stay next to the river, small harbour and a lovely town next to the aire to walk round Dunkirk about 20 kms away


----------

